# Smokers?



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

I won't go out with a guy if he smokes, because I have dated two guys who told me that they wanted to stop when I first started going out with them but they never could kick the habit. Nothing is grosser then kissing someone who smokes it's like licking an ash tray and they smell...yuck. I don’t care how sexy they are, no, no it won’t do.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I have never smoked anything in my life.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am a non smoker, although I have tried smoking before.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Non Smoker.......


----------



## Puddinboots (Jun 14, 2010)

Inflexus said:


> American Spirits are also your friend.


I confess I am a dirty, evil smoker, RAWR!!! And I smoke American Spirits Light or what my friend refers to as "hippy killers", haha. Of course, I fully understand that it's a unhealthy, bad habit, I've tried quitting but not successfully yet. I'm not a heavy smoker, about 5-6 in a day, but when I have a few drinks on the weekends it will increase. Naturally, I know that non-smokers may not fully comprehend as to why anyone will smoke and I started for the stupidest reason of all: peer pressure. So, for those of you who don't smoke, I say with all honesty, good for you and keep it that way. But please don't make us smokers out to be "petty criminals", some like myself have tried quitting and want to quit, but I assure you it's no easy task so please be patient with us. And I am also mindful around non-smokers and I can avoid smoking in these situations if it calls for it.


----------



## BadBrains (Jul 29, 2010)

I used to smoke pot but then I realize that shit was not getting me no where ,so I stoped smoking.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm a non-smoker.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

If only there were the option "Never", I'd most likely be in, or nearly in, a league of my own.


----------



## WhatEver (Aug 4, 2010)

Non-smoker.


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Non-smoker... I don't really have any plans to start smoking anything in the future, though I'm a little intrigued by pot (what's all the fuss about?) Maybe I'd try it some day in the future. Either way, I think I'd enjoy life more in my... normal state of mind.


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

Nah, I'm too young, and I've convinced myself to not smoke AT ANY AGE.

It stinks, wastes money, people dislike you, burn the environment, and when people smoke they look stupid. Might as well get a lollipop instead. At least it tastes nice :mellow:.


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

I smoke Garri
Started very young too.


----------



## Stratego (Jul 28, 2010)

I smoke a pack a day and the _only_ way I would quit willingly is if it became an insurmountable financial burden.


----------



## lopare232 (Jul 8, 2010)

just mj, but i do have really vivid dreams where i'm smoking cigarettes. they're creepy (but so satisfying).


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't smoke, and cigarette smoke bothers my lungs, so I don't like it, but that doesn't mean I have any another to tell people what substances they can and cannot use. (x


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

I hate smoking with the raging fury of an infinite number of suns, but I will support YOUR right to do so, if you choose (even when I choose not to hang around you).


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

I used to smoke cigarettes (pack a day for about a year), pot (on and off over 4 years, haven't smoked in like 4 or 5 months), and smoked K2 a few times. Never smoked crack, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't have if the opportunity presented itself back in the day.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I've switched to an e-cig, to see if it would help with quitting. I was at two packs a day. I burn about a cartridge a day, with this thing, which is supposed to be equivalent to a little less than a pack, so it appears to be helping. Plus, I believe it's just water vapor and nicotine, so it should be a lot less harsh, than traditional cigarettes, anyway.


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

Big bad wolf said:


> I've switched to an e-cig, to see if it would help with quitting. I was at two packs a day. I burn about a cartridge a day, with this thing, which is supposed to be equivalent to a little less than a pack, so it appears to be helping. Plus, I believe it's just water vapor and nicotine, so it should be a lot less harsh, than traditional cigarettes, anyway.


My dad smoked for over 20 years; he tried to quite at least once every few years and became a crabby, irritable mess that no one wanted to be around so he started back every time. He quit with the e-cig within a few months and hasn't smoked anything for like 6 months now.


Keep with it!


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Tobacco smoker (addict)


----------

